# What's one thing that annoys you about New Leaf?



## PopTart. (Jul 16, 2013)

Don't get me wrong, I think this is the best AC out to date(yes, better than Gamecube), but there is always one little thing that is irritating. Personally, I don't like how I have to pass 4 fashion checks from Gracie to get T&T Emporium. I've had the game since day 1 and I have not seen her once. So not only will it take forever to get the biggest shop, I have to wait to get the Golden Shovel. So what's one thing that you dislike about the game? Don't say when new neighbors put their house in an inconvenient spot, we all hate that


----------



## Lin (Jul 16, 2013)

I dislike the lack of backing up save data options in the 3DS settings for this game.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm getting tired of mosquitoes popping up when I'm trying to do things. They make the most annoying noises and take forever to bite me since I don't want to catch them because it's too much effort. Ugh, I hate them so much.

Also, btw, Gracie doesn't show up until you get the T.I.Y. store. That's what others said anyways.


----------



## Aiylish (Jul 16, 2013)

Trying to make paths, especially for someone like me who has OCD and can't get everything to be semetrical AND all the things listed above. Damn those bloody mosquitoes, it's like a punishment for playing at night time or something. At first I was annoyed and disliked the grass wear coming back in new leaf but now, after seeing other towns on YouTube of how people have made dirt paths, I look forward to it now. If only I could get the paths to work the way I want them to and I have more then enough flowers to make paths anywhere I want. Too many flowers actually...and that's another thing I dislike! Villagers plopping flowers all over the place! Before I reset my town I had 9 villagers and I swear they were dropping at least 20-30 flowers a day, I know I counted 26 the one day after picking them all up. Eventually I will have to start selling or giving them away, otherwise every inch of my town will have flowers and no room for flower breeding. :/

Flowers are way to easy to get in this version.


----------



## sheepyton (Jul 16, 2013)

Diving. I'm so bad at it...


----------



## Cazqui (Jul 16, 2013)

The unstable wifi.


----------



## Byngo (Jul 16, 2013)

The constant errors when playing online. Is it too much to ask to play online?

Another one would be animals suggesting PWP's. I wish there were another way of unlocking PWP's... These lazy *** villagers of mine have only suggested a couple things. And they're all undesirable ( In my opinion. )


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 16, 2013)

I wish there was a separate kind of tool inventory, or some way to let you hold tools without them taking up bag space. Ideally, things like the axe, shovel, watering can, fishing rod, net, slingshot, and diving suit wouldn't take up bag space. I know this is how it's been in all the past games, but I think it would be an improvement. You don't need a bag with sixty spaces, but having to decide between either sacrifice carrying tools or making a lot of trips back and forth is unnecessary.


----------



## PopTart. (Jul 16, 2013)

Cassandra said:


> I wish there was a separate kind of tool inventory, or some way to let you hold tools without them taking up bag space. Ideally, things like the axe, shovel, watering can, fishing rod, net, slingshot, and diving suit wouldn't take up bag space. I know this is how it's been in all the past games, but I think it would be an improvement. You don't need a bag with sixty spaces, but having to decide between either sacrifice carrying tools or making a lot of trips back and forth is unnecessary.



Quick tip for ya: use your mail space as extra storage. I only carry my Net, Fishing Rod and Shovel in my actual pocket space. My Slingshot, Axe, Wet Suit and Megaphone are up in the mail space since i don't use them as much


----------



## Lemons (Jul 16, 2013)

Not enough pattern space. I shouldn't have to create another character just for those extra patterns! Of course that problem didn't come from NL, but it's the only thing that TRULY annoys me.

...that and grass wear, I guess.


----------



## Cassandra (Jul 17, 2013)

PopTart. said:


> Quick tip for ya: use your mail space as extra storage. I only carry my Net, Fishing Rod and Shovel in my actual pocket space. My Slingshot, Axe, Wet Suit and Megaphone are up in the mail space since i don't use them as much



That's true. I might end up doing that. xD 
I do wish it was a built in feature though.


----------



## Beanie (Jul 17, 2013)

I really hate the space requirements for some public works project and how Isabelle would ramble about it on and on if the space is not right >_> My biggest peeve ever :/ Ex: I had the perfect place for a suspension bridge but two villagers moved near the river and I ended up having to place it else where.


----------



## Amykins (Jul 17, 2013)

The inability to move rocks. We now have the ability to tear down and move entire buildings in a single night, but moving a rock is impossible? Same with the ponds...it would be so amazing if we could landscape a bit more, instead of having to wrestle with the perfect placement of an object due to a stupid rock being there.

And yeah, I agree on the grass wear. It's not as fast as it was in CF, but it's still a major bummer. :/ I don't want there to be a perma-brown spot in front of my house, especially when I can't place a pattern down!

Oh, yeah, that's #3 on my list. Why can't we put patterns down in front of houses or other objects? Why is it so hard for the programmers to just not have clipping on said patterns once they're on the ground? It messes up my town streets, and every time Redd or Katrina come by it destroys a good chunk of my work.


----------



## Isabella (Jul 17, 2013)

Things I find annoying in the game or could be improved:
-mosquitos
-wi-fi errors
-hate the fact that you can only store 10 patterns and if you want to make more for a path or something you have to make a new character
-why do messages last like 5 seconds?? I sometimes miss what my friends say because they last so short
-when swimming I want to be able to use the best friend feature or check my pockets but can't .-.
-stupid porter when he gives you an empty list of towns
-more pocket space
-why can't we build our houses on the beach
-i want to be able to build public works WHEREVER I want like come on we're mayors


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 17, 2013)

1) Rocks can be moved. They disappear when buildings are placed. So why can't we simply make them go by-by? 

2) Um, hello! Isabelle, I'm the mayor. I should be setting restrictions, not you. 

I have very few rants today.


----------



## Amykins (Jul 17, 2013)

They can? Every single time I try to place a building on one, Isabelle says "We can't build here, there's a rock!"


----------



## Smeddertoriboy (Jul 17, 2013)

I fell like almost everything about the game could be improved, mostly online stuff.
I should get a notification or something if someone opens their gate, I shouldn't have to spend over a minute checking to see if their gate is open.

Also, why don't fruit stack themselves? It's really silly.

There are more but this game is still fantastic, one of the most addicting games I've played in a while.


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 17, 2013)

Grass wear.

Just grass wear. 

I haven't updated my Dream Town because I'm embarrassed about my grass wear in front of the caf?, which is a really popular place to walk on for my villagers. D8


----------



## Marceline (Jul 17, 2013)

Animals crushing your hard work with their houses... ; v ;
Mosquitos, degrading grass...


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 17, 2013)

The 10 letter limit to your mailbox. Almost every single day my mailbox is shaking even though I empty it every day. I have 9 villagers that I send letters to regularly in an attempt to get pictures plus I order stuff from my Happy Home Showcase plus I order stuff from my regular catalog for people plus there's things like Redd and Katie and Gulliver deliveries... Ugh. It means it takes days to get items I order sometimes.


----------



## Ade4265 (Jul 17, 2013)

Not being able to control where villager's houses go


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 17, 2013)

Lemons said:


> Not enough pattern space. I shouldn't have to create another character just for those extra patterns! Of course that problem didn't come from NL, but it's the only thing that TRULY annoys me.
> 
> ...that and grass wear, I guess.



I agree!  I also wish we had more pocket space, like some of you have already mentioned.  Tools take up most of the pocket space, so I wish they added even more space to actually put items in.


----------



## Moonclea (Jul 17, 2013)

1) the customize pattern on item and path have to always be in your pattern inv. Also can't lock your path you already made, I accidentally erase my path way few times when I try to pick up fruits from the ground.
2) the typing when you try to communicate with other player the typing thing just takes time and typo a lot, the length of words you can say, also there is no chat history when you in your town with other friends. This is sometimes annoyed us and we have to say "what did you say just now?"


----------



## Niya (Jul 17, 2013)

Only one PWP at a time :c


----------



## Chrissy (Jul 17, 2013)

Oh wait!

-Character limitation in speech bubbles.
-Brief speech bubble viewing time =(
-I find the keyboard really hard to type with... Whereas I have no difficulty with the Nintendo keyboard.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 17, 2013)

Villagers now tells me to take a break. I've seen this in a lot of Nintendo games lately.


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 17, 2013)

Not being able to add more people while your gates are open!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 17, 2013)

The restrictions of having your gate open! You can't donate to the museum or go to the Home Menu to add more friends!


----------



## chriss (Jul 17, 2013)

The nooklings are pretty annoying to me.
-When they talk during a song preview.
-When they ask if I know how to use wrapping paper(or any tools) EVERYTIME I BUY SOME! Oh I dont know Tommy, I've only bought 100 wrapping papers before this moment, please teach me...


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 17, 2013)

Ade4265 said:


> Not being able to control where villager's houses go



Well, technically you can with the method posted on the forum. It's time consuming though


----------



## dakko (Jul 17, 2013)

Being told to take a break and then having someone setting up a time to come over. Come on! Which is it, take a break.. or play for another hour to meet someone at my house?!


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 17, 2013)

Creators being too lazy to add more pattern slots.
Character/Town names still short (wry can't the max be 10 instead of 8!?)

btw, when a fruit is next to a pattern and you pick up the fruit, the pattern disappears and you have to turn to get the frikkin' fruit.


----------



## Ade4265 (Jul 17, 2013)

bittermeat said:


> Well, technically you can with the method posted on the forum. It's time consuming though



This isn't good enough. You'll never get the villager exactly where you want them.


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 17, 2013)

not being able to control where the villagers move in!

come on, I am the mayor! i should have some say whether you are allowed to stay so near me or not!


----------



## Machoo (Jul 17, 2013)

I wish items like fruit and money automatically stacked when you pick them up. Other things that bug me are when villagers never suggest any new PWP's, the fact that you need to pass 4 fashion checks to unlock the T&T Emporium, grass wear, villagers moving into weird places and complicating my paths, villagers inviting themselves over to my house allll the time, etc. Also I wish PWP's could be rotated, and I wish the PWP system worked on a grid


----------



## Scribbler397 (Jul 17, 2013)

I wish that as mayor we could issue zoning permits to decide where the animal can put their houses.


----------



## RustedWoof (Jul 18, 2013)

The inability to influence a villager to leave your town.


----------



## Jarrad (Jul 18, 2013)

Swear I made a thread exactly the same as this almost a month ago? lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?68825-Things-that-annoy-on-NL


----------



## Niya (Jul 18, 2013)

Also, the fact that the game doesn't really support having 3 visitors well. D/C..everytime.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 18, 2013)

dakko said:


> Being told to take a break and then having someone setting up a time to come over. Come on! Which is it, take a break.. or play for another hour to meet someone at my house?!



I get annoyed about that too. :/  I'm always about to take a break before someone wants something, so sometimes it really gets on my nerves.  Or I'm about to go to the island and then a villager asks to come over in an hour...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jul 18, 2013)

You could always refuse.

A real mayor could get permits, set out specific areas for houses, and control whether or not villagers can move in. Shouldn't the money made from houses go to Tom Nook, then some of it go to taxes? Yeah, what about taxes?


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 18, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> I get annoyed about that too. :/  I'm always about to take a break before someone wants something, so sometimes it really gets on my nerves.  Or I'm about to go to the island and then a villager asks to come over in an hour...



Can't you always change the time? Or are there times when they insist on a certain time?


----------



## hbastion (Jul 18, 2013)

the fact that you can't choose where your new neighbors are building their house. like no i don't want your house *right* next to mine, thank you.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Jul 18, 2013)

The one think i find annoying is the fact that you cant make constellations like you could in the other versions....


----------



## RedNoverian (Jul 18, 2013)

This is a general thing in the new games, but I miss how in the original Population Growing you could ask to do a favor or just chat instead. I wish that feature was brought back. Oh well, it's definitely better than in City Folk where villagers asked you for obscure things all the time.


----------



## talisheo (Jul 18, 2013)

The island games are annoying, I'd rather pay in bells! It's so much easier....


----------



## Gumball (Jul 18, 2013)

They always have to make you go to the next day. Thats why I'm a time traveler!


----------



## Wondrous (Jul 19, 2013)

This doesn't bother me _that_ much, but.. I do wish the villagers personalities were a bit.. 'stronger'? I've heard people use the term 'watered-down' before when referring to the ACNL villagers, and I think that sounds about right. I want my normal villagers to be distinguishable from my peppies. And I want a more diverse dialogue. I talk the life out of my villagers, every day, and a lot of things they say are repeated. Don't get me wrong, they say some pretty amusing and intriguing things, but I just wish there was a bit more. Perhaps species-specific dialogue. Like.. The anteaters could ask you to fetch them an ant or a bug because they're hungry, instead of, say, a cherry. Stuff like that. I dunno. Maybe I'm just spurting off ideas in the moment lolol.


----------



## Mia (Jul 19, 2013)

Not enough bag space.


----------



## Breesasha (Jul 19, 2013)

Not enough bag space and the fact that I cannot have the public works project that I want.


----------



## kidcryptid (Jul 19, 2013)

Playing 20 questions with Porter every time I want to open my gates or visit a friend.


----------



## Rose (Jul 19, 2013)

I don't like the fact that you can't preview a major PWP's icon before you place it.

It just shows as the red "person" shaped figure, and then when you put it down, it's the gyroid(which is very misleading when it comes to being replaced by the much smaller Caf? or police station as soon as they're finished.)

Unfortunately, there isn't any way around this. I tried saving, placing the PWP, and putting my 3DS plugged into the charger with plans to leave it on overnight and check if I liked what I saw at 6AM. I don't know why I thought that would work, but the game automatically saves for you at 6AM with a popup saying, "good morning, everyone, time to wake up!" I was lucky I was alright with the placement.

It makes placing PWPs especially stressful and tedious for people who _really _care about what their map looks like to build. It doesn't make sense that the map's preview icon wouldn't change when it lets you see on the top screen how the placement would be.


----------



## Farobi (Jul 19, 2013)

Even though it may seem rather illogical, it would be a great addition to the game: storage in Re-tail. Look at it, you wouldn't have to walk back and forth to get your Turnips. You wouldn't have a hard team cleaning your closet. You also can add whatever Cyrus refurbished in to the storage bin. 

It's quite annoying walking back and forth. And i also wanted an 8-page storage instead of a 6-page one :<


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't like this mail system...in WW once you maxed it you automatically got your mail...this one you just get mail twice a day and that is it...I ordered TONS of stuff in the catalog and it said I am at my limit...yeah it will take weeks to get everything I ordered  

Also, this has always bugged me but why why why do they always want you to pick a time that is over an hour away when coming to your house?  I always forget and then have them yelling at me.

On a funny note...I love the fish display in the museum...especially the piranha!  It follows you and attacks the glass LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -



talisheo said:


> The island games are annoying, I'd rather pay in bells! It's so much easier....



this.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 20, 2013)

(Sorry guys, I need to get some of this stuff out that I've been building up...)
Being told to take a break when I've been playing for 30 minutes. What is up with that? 

I never get donations from my townsfolk for PWP. I end up paying for 97% of the amount due for all of them. What's the point of being able to ask for donations, just make me pay for all of it because that's what I've been doing!

I really wish I could influence people to leave my town and then I could choose where the next person moves in. I think it would be really cool to just be able to move where the houses are when you want to, but I know there would be difficulty in that.

I doubt this bothers anyone else, but this is a HUGE thing for me because I love listening to in-game music. It MAKES ME SO IRRITATED when I catch a bug, find a fossil, or catch a fish and the music just STARTS OVER. On the island, it doesn't do that, why does it have to do that in town where I do most of my bug/fossil/fish hunting??! 
It was really bad in the Harvest Moon 64 game, where you would go from area to area and the music would deliberately stop, and start all the way over. Is that NECESSARY Nintendo??


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jul 20, 2013)

For me, it's the way text messages on Wi-Fi disappear after 5 seconds. If you're going through a door when someone says something, you have no chance to see it. In ACCF, they stayed on screen for 30 seconds. That was probably too long, but 5 seconds is definitely too short.


----------



## matoki (Jul 20, 2013)

Those dialog/info things during the tours. The "you caught a.... now release it" etc are slow and waste time


----------



## CytricAcid (Jul 20, 2013)

I can't stand the lack of pattern space!! and the fact that villagers can plant their houses wherever they want and you have to go through some needlessly complex time consuming thing to prevent them from running over your hard work and hybrids!


----------



## Josh (Jul 20, 2013)

Unstable wifi.


----------



## Feraligator (Jul 20, 2013)

Here are some things that annoy me:

When villagers walk into each other, 3 times out of 10 they will talk to each other. In City Folk, it was 10 times out of 10, unless they already had a conversation recently.

The fact that the speech bubbles disappear so quickly is annoying, you can miss what someone says, if you're on the loading screen.

The fact that cranky and snooty types are toned town - they don't get mad at you as much as before, which is what gave them their personality.

You can't send letters over Wi-Fi.

When Porter asks you lots of questions when opening your town gate.

Blathers doesn't blabber any more... Sable doesn't say specific things on different days, Label (Labelle) seems like she's hiding something - she doesn't use many emotions.

That's enough from me.


----------



## LeadKisses (Jul 20, 2013)

No 4th Of July.


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 20, 2013)

The way that once the villagers have their boxes packed there is no stopping them from moving.


----------



## Ade4265 (Jul 20, 2013)

Amykins said:


> They can? Every single time I try to place a building on one, Isabelle says "We can't build here, there's a rock!"



You can remove a forest with a building but not a rock. XD


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ade4265 said:


> You can remove a forest with a building but not a rock. XD


If you look for the ores everyday though, there's a chance to destroy the rock.


----------



## Ade4265 (Jul 20, 2013)

darkfire25 said:


> If you look for the ores everyday though, there's a chance to destroy the rock.



That's just an extra rock that appears.


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 20, 2013)

Ade4265 said:


> That's just an extra rock that appears.


Oh. In that case, this is also one of the things that annoys me about New Leaf


----------



## Savy (Jul 20, 2013)

I dislike grass wear. Also, I think it would be really nice if you could put an outfit together and then put the outfit in one slot. So kind of like how mannequins works, except its not for the sake of displaying, its for the sake of convenience. Plus it would save a lot of storage.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ade4265 said:


> You can remove a forest with a building but not a rock. XD



Oh, this is another thing I dislike! It's so annoying when i'm making paths and a rock is in the way!


----------



## Lisha (Jul 20, 2013)

Repetition of dialogue. It's better than City Folk but it's still kinda annoying. ; n;

I also hate that I can't chat to my villagers during events like the Bug Off unless they're indoors.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jul 20, 2013)

Josh said:


> Unstable wifi.



I'm starting to think it depends on the WiFi who is hosting. I've never had people get disconnected from my town. But when I've gone to visit other people, I get disconnected more often. Especially when I visit people in North America, oddly.


----------



## Cardboardo (Jul 20, 2013)

There's no voice communication over wifi. I really hate the typing system in this game.


----------



## AwesomeBlossom (Jul 20, 2013)

I don't like how Labelle and Digby are just kinda there. I mean, you can interact and get somewhere with everyone else, but with Labelle and Digby, there're just kinda there to do their job. I would've loved if their dialogue changed a little bit more, or if one of them had a story. I mean what they did with the Able sisters in the past games was nice, but now it seems like that story is more or less a Sable and Mable thing and doesn't involve Labelle. It's like she doesn't acknowledge that happened. I dunno, maybe I'm looking too much into it? I would've just liked a little more inclusion


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 21, 2013)

That NPCs aren't as in depth as before.


----------



## Verity22 (Jul 21, 2013)

I wish they had added something like a checklist of things villagers have asked you to do.  Like make it another tab on the bottom screen so you can see who asked you to catch what bug or meet them at your house at what time.


----------



## Amykins (Jul 21, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> That NPCs aren't as in depth as before.



Yeah! They totally neutered Blathers, and Resetti, too. Also I miss the whole drama that went on with Pete/Pelly/Phyllis. I was hoping that would get resolved as the games went on, not just dropped like a hot rock.


----------



## Ciel (Jul 21, 2013)

I wish I could fill the current river that runs through my town and create my own or have two rivers...


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 27, 2013)

I really hate that villagers insist on visiting or having you over but it has to be at least an hour away (like I can remember) and then they show up late GRRR
I have been having to write times down and even then I forget because I get busy doing things and then they are mad...but the little buggers can show up 10 minutes late...I see how it is!


----------



## Niya (Jul 27, 2013)

"Oh, I want to come visit you very soon! But I'm busy until about after 3:00pm. Is that ok?"

Current time: 12:00pm. 

What does their "busy-ness" consist of?: Walking around aimlessly.


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 27, 2013)

jenikinz said:


> I really hate that villagers insist on visiting or having you over but it has to be at least an hour away (like I can remember) and then they show up late GRRR
> I have been having to write times down and even then I forget because I get busy doing things and then they are mad...but the little buggers can show up 10 minutes late...I see how it is!



I always set my alarm to a couple of minutes before the visit. That's the only way I'm not going to forget. I recommend this method.


----------



## katie. (Jul 27, 2013)

You can't add people on the island to your friends list.


----------



## ChibiSylph (Jul 27, 2013)

Lets see...
1. Need more outfits.
2. You have to have a friend to get money fast.
3. Can't make you own map.
4. Short Names.
5. Need more Hairstyles.
6. Villagers need it get more active and play a role.
7. More Pocket Space.
Over all the game is great! Only little problems.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 27, 2013)

Sour of Hanoi said:


> I always set my alarm to a couple of minutes before the visit. That's the only way I'm not going to forget. I recommend this method.



and the little turd didn't even show up and when I went and hunted him down he asked me to get a petition signed...really?!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 27, 2013)

I find it annoying that when you do favors for someone, like deliver a present, the person you deliver the present to rewards you. After 3 Animal Crossing games that never did that, why change it? Now I go back and just say what the person's reaction was and it seems pretty pointless...


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 27, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I find it annoying that when you do favors for someone, like deliver a present, the person you deliver the present to rewards you. After 3 Animal Crossing games that never did that, why change it? Now I go back and just say what the person's reaction was and it seems pretty pointless...



yes, I thought that was odd because the other games the person who ASKED you to do the favor gave you the reward.

One other thing I hate is they ask you for something...lets say a beetle...and you give them a nice expensive horned hercules that I could have sold for a nice price...and they give you a freaking cactus!  Chadder is grating on my nerves the last two days and he was one of my favorites...yet the other day I gave Stitches some mundane item and boom he slaps his picture on me...go figure!


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 27, 2013)

jenikinz said:


> and the little turd didn't even show up and when I went and hunted him down he asked me to get a petition signed...really?!



That shady, little... And when you forget to show up, they make a big stink out of it.


----------



## Prisma (Jul 27, 2013)

Well let me tell you.
PWPS.   "Oh...There's no room here we need x spaces left x spaces back x spaces right"
WHEN THERES SO MUCH SPACE TO MAKE IT WITH THAT TEENEH TINEH LITTLE ROPE AREA. But no. It just wants it all. Even a street lamp. Probably the tiniest PWP space thing needed a HUGE area of space just to make its just silly i really wish it was more like harvest moon where we have it and can place almost freely ourselves and if we end up hating where its at. Edit Boom its perfect again.

Also i hate  the amount of time FOR A PWP REQUEST. It takes forever and i get only one request per week if
Im lucky i get three. And most of what i want comes from my normal/uchi villagers but no. I get sigh posts and work pipes and drills. I want pretty things not a construction zone. 

 I hate villager houses.
 Sometimes they go IN THE WORST PLACES dont get me wrong i got a nice little cape going on where no villagers can block my house or anything but MY PRECIOUS TOWN HALL OF MY RULERSHIP. Was almost moved in front of.
And i see houses go on gardens too.

 I hate exculsive items for streetpass. I HARDLY leave the house (homeschool) and there is no one i know with a 3Ds with animal crossing and even when i go out in public there is no one :/ so yeah.
NO FOREVER ALONE FRIENDLY ;_;

 I hate how the blue roses are a pain >>...

I also hate those sign things when i dont even have friends and when i do quick trade then over with!


----------



## Stitched (Jul 27, 2013)

Grass wear.  I wish the grass would reappear faster.  
Villagers spread themselves out more.  There's three in the top half of my map (it's divided by a river), and eight in the lower half.  x_______x
I wouldn't mind if at the beginning of the day, Tom Nook or Isabelle appeared and asked me to place a villager.  It takes time, whatever, and I haven't had anything lost yet *knocks on wood* but I would like that.  Or they would ask like "Would you like to place the house or no?"  if you like to live dangerously.
How LONG IT TAKES TO UNLOCK THINGS omg I'm an AC newbie so maybe it's normal... but it takes 10 days minimum to unlock most buildings... then it takes a while to build.  I know I can TT but I don't want to lose villagers or anything. ;___;  
I wish there was an easier way to get villagers to leave.  I feel like hitting them with the bug net and complaining about them should make them move away.  Instead you have to befriend them.  ugh.


----------



## ThatACfan (Jul 27, 2013)

they should have added some of the places to go from the original map photo like the cave. I know I probably wont get bored with the game but it would have been nice to have even more places to go besides just the island and main street. I have always wanted a sort of forest too.


----------



## BellGreen (Jul 27, 2013)

ThatACfan said:


> they should have added some of the places to go from the original map photo like the cave. I know I probably wont get bored with the game but it would have been nice to have even more places to go besides just the island and main street. I have always wanted a sort of forest too.


Couldn't you just plant a lot of cedar trees for a forest?
A cave does sound cool. It could be with gem rocks, but the rocks don't break.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 27, 2013)

Wolfie said:


> Well let me tell you.
> PWPS.   "Oh...There's no room here we need x spaces left x spaces back x spaces right"
> WHEN THERES SO MUCH SPACE TO MAKE IT WITH THAT TEENEH TINEH LITTLE ROPE AREA. But no. It just wants it all. Even a street lamp. Probably the tiniest PWP space thing needed a HUGE area of space just to make its just silly i really wish it was more like harvest moon where we have it and can place almost freely ourselves and if we end up hating where its at. Edit Boom its perfect again.
> 
> ...



I hear you on this one...same with putting down your house!  It took me almost 20 minutes moving every little millimeter because I KNEW I could put a house there...you just have to get the right spot UGH


----------



## bittermeat (Jul 27, 2013)

ohyeah! still not being able to put patterns down in front of the doors of retail and houses after two previous games of it


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jul 27, 2013)

The wifi sucks, more pocket space, self stacking fruit & not being able to have more than 3 ppl over at a time.


----------



## puppy (Jul 27, 2013)

1. *villager house placement*
2. *grass deterioration*
3. *not being able to choose a skin color-* this is the one that bothers me the most, if only because its such a simple thing. im not sure why it hasnt been added yet. i mean i get that there are tans, but trying to consciously maintain one is no fun. and if it doesnt happen to be tan season mainland, you have to take hours out of productive play to sit at the island.


----------



## th8827 (Jul 27, 2013)

I dislike how Blathers no longer has a unique speech about each donation.


----------



## theacguy (Jul 28, 2013)

One word, Isabelle.


----------



## Jarachi29 (Jul 28, 2013)

The lack of being able to have a backup for the digital version, when villagers destroy the awesomeness of your town by just picking any darn spot to put their dang home on, and the system of putting PWPs in your town. :C


----------



## saccharine (Jul 28, 2013)

1. So many tools. OTL
There really should be a tool bag, it'd be much nicer than keeping them in letters or have them taking up space in your pockets.

2. Speaking of letters, my mail box is too small. Ties into keeping tools in my mail so I can't take out as much mail. OTL
I write to villagers and shop at the showcase AND order stuff in bulk from Nooks kinda often...

3. Not being able to move rocks. ;x


----------



## Jarachi29 (Jul 28, 2013)

saccharine said:


> 3. Not being able to move rocks. ;x



YES. THAT, TOO. :C


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Jul 28, 2013)

th8827 said:


> I dislike how Blathers no longer has a unique speech about each donation.



This. I like learning on the spot.


----------



## darkfire25 (Jul 28, 2013)

saccharine said:


> 1. So many tools. OTL
> There really should be a tool bag, it'd be much nicer than keeping them in letters or have them taking up space in your pockets.
> 
> 2. Speaking of letters, my mail box is too small. Ties into keeping tools in my mail so I can't take out as much mail. OTL
> ...


Definitely agree about the tools. They should really be in a separate section.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jul 28, 2013)

That things don't automaticly stack.


----------



## Creame (Jul 28, 2013)

Villagers being able to move exactly where THEY want!


----------



## ThatACfan (Jul 28, 2013)

BellBringerGreen said:


> Couldn't you just plant a lot of cedar trees for a forest?
> A cave does sound cool. It could be with gem rocks, but the rocks don't break.



Yes but it would still be in your town and not a new place to explore.


----------



## Orange (Jul 28, 2013)

Cicadas, I can't walk anywhere without hearing those annoying bugs. And the fact that they're not easily scared away, I actually run into trees to get rid of them quickly.


----------



## georgeshair (Jul 28, 2013)

Fruit that doesn't stack.
Money from rocks that you have to transfer from your pockets to add it to your total.
Villagers asking for a certain type of fruit when you harvested it all yesterday and there's none left, so you disappoint them whatever happens.
Need bigger pockets!
Grass deterioration.
Blathers doesn't blather any more.


----------



## th8827 (Jul 28, 2013)

I miss the cliff that ran through the town... My first GC village actually had 2 cliffs, so it had 3 levels.


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX (Jul 28, 2013)

Not being able to place certain projects in the place that you want just because it can't be too close to some stupid obstruction.


----------



## Pudge (Jul 28, 2013)

Limited Pattern Space: My pattern spaces hold all of my patterns needed for my paths. I don't want to have to create another character in order to have extra pattern space for clothes and such, so I'm stuck with my path patterns.

Project Placing: I find it too difficult to place your town projects in a certain place. I mean, it's hard to place it exactly where you want it if it's too close to another project or a cliff or something. I wish it was just easier to place it where you want it.

New Villager Houses: At least in the old games, you always knew where a house would appear because of the signs. Although I love that we don't have those ugly signs all over town, it's still inconvenient how you have no idea where a house will end up. I wish as mayor, you could decide yourself where it goes, just like a town project.

Mostly just little things. Other than that, I find the game to be perfection and the best in the series.


----------



## TiffaniMichele (Jul 28, 2013)

I know this was in City Folk, but I hate the grass deterioration. It just makes me so mad. 

A little OCD on my part, but I hate how you can only stack 9 fruit. I hate odd numbers. I think you should be able to stack 10 fruit. I'm just not a fan of odd numbers.

I also dislike how it takes a couple days to build certain buildings. For example, it takes three days to build Shampoodle. And two (or three) to build Kicks. I think it should only take one, the Dream Suite only took one day. 

I also don't like how often the villagers ask you to deliver something to another animal. I don't know if it's the same way with everyone, but nearly every time I talk to a villager they need me to deliver something. It gets annoying after a while, especially if I'm doing something. I just don't want to say no to them...

Wow.. I have a lot of complaints.. But I still think New Leaf is the best Animal Crossing game of them all!


----------



## Ceralune (Jul 28, 2013)

I wish we could design pants skirts and shoes as well. They've given us a lot more freedom with designing in this game but... I still can't help but want to create some other things xD


----------



## Sheepish (Jul 28, 2013)

Outside of the whole "villagers can move in wherever they want" thing, what annoys me the most is the whole spacing issue with PWPs. It's a little bit hard to tell exactly where is 'too close' to the town plaza, for example.


----------



## Elaine (Jul 28, 2013)

Not enough pattern space. I want to tile my town (kind of) like.. some towns look really pretty but in ways I can't be bothered but in others I still want to. But also because of QR codes there are literally THOUSANDS of clothing options and being a wee fashionista in all games I barely have enough spots for my clothes.

That being said, also not enough storage space. ._.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 28, 2013)

I feel like my town is so small and the PWPs are so big...

And I miss how developed the characters were in the GameCube version. Villagers would have the same personalities, but when you talked to them it wasn't like in New Leaf where you have the EXACT SAME conversation. 

And I liked in the GC version how the villagers would also post on the bulletin board saying they hid an item and whoever found it first got to keep it. 

Hate to say I miss having acres... But maybe I do.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Jul 28, 2013)

This just really annoyed me. 

Below my plaza I need 3 empty spaces to put a project down. (in this 3 spaces I have a line of bushes, so you can't even see the freaking plaza that is a huge empty waste of space.)
To put something next to my plaza however, I NEED 5 EMPTY SPACES! FIVE! How imposingly destructive do you really think my camping cot is going to be Isabelle?! And to make this even worse, on the other side of my Plaza Diana happily lives only 2 spaces away from the plaza. So you could fit a whole house inbetween where I am allowed my project and the plaza.

I had such a spittingly colourful emote fit at Isabelle that I inadvertantly crushed 2 orange cosmos running at her. And if she got my message through Shrunks well taught expressions then I feel the sacrifice of those cosmos were worth it.


I want everyone to imagine a red faced villager charging down Isabelle with orange petals flying out menacingly from their wake.


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 28, 2013)

TheUnbornNobodyX said:


> Not being able to place certain projects in the place that you want just because it can't be too close to some stupid obstruction.



yah! this!


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 28, 2013)

I wish cyrus could customize things faster...bad enough we can't get a preview of what the item will look like finished and then you have to wait a half hour just to not like it and have to change it up again...I changed one piece of furniture 4 times then back to original because I didn't like any of the other colors and there were no pictures online I could see of the item.

Also, if you surpass a few milestones on something you miss out on the prizes...example...I went from 100K  hha points to 400K hha points and lost 3 prizes because I didn't "get" the points for them by surpassing them :/


----------



## Tiramisu (Jul 29, 2013)

No copy/paste on the keyboard.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 29, 2013)

Tiramisu said:


> No copy/paste on the keyboard.



I KNOW RIGHT!?

Btw, (sometimes) horrible town layouts. You're making me want to reset again.


----------



## Envy (Jul 29, 2013)

Obviously this isn't the only or even anywhere near the top thing that bothers me.. But it's really annoying, regardless. The shops sometimes sell the same exact thing for two days in a row. Or even more. It's not something that happens once in a blue moon, either. I've seen it several times. The last three days, the Nookling brothers have had Kiddie Carpet for sell. Every single day.


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 29, 2013)

Envy said:


> Obviously this isn't the only or even anywhere near the top thing that bothers me.. But it's really annoying, regardless. The shops sometimes sell the same exact thing for two days in a row. Or even more. It's not something that happens once in a blue moon, either. I've seen it several times. The last three days, the Nookling brothers have had Kiddie Carpet for sell. Every single day.


I remember Nooklings selling the cabin wallpaper four days in a row.

I like cabin set, but not cabin wallpapers. One is enough.


----------



## NickAe (Jul 29, 2013)

I'd have to agree with the Character Development.  Animal Crossing series has been around for quite awhile, and the characters are only slightly more "advanced" than the Gamecube version.  Now they can come to visit you or you can visit them and buy some of their stuff, but that's not even a lot for four generations of improvements.  I also dislike how no matter what you say or do, the villagers like you.  I sent Canberra a letter that said "I actually hate you, when are you moving?," and she said "I cherish this letter from when we first became friends.  You were so awkward back then!"  I've disliked this since the Gamecube version.  They have the same conversations or they tell you a stupid tip about shaking a tree and money falling out of it.  There needs to be more individual depth between character types.  It deters me from even starting covnersations with them, unless they are "exclamation" conversations, which is still only a little bit of an improvement from four generations.


----------



## kindaichi83 (Jul 29, 2013)

i agree with you..

after all a while, they all say the same things that i don't bother talking to them anymore...


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 29, 2013)

The watered down personalities 
Cranky are no longer mean like in GC etc


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 29, 2013)

Rain. Doesn't. Water. Flowers. 

Why be so cruel??


----------



## Mao (Jul 29, 2013)

I think it does but that's what I saw on another forum


----------



## danceonglitter (Jul 29, 2013)

*Definitely grass wear. I have so much of it *


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 29, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Rain. Doesn't. Water. Flowers.
> 
> Why be so cruel??



It's my experience that it does


----------



## Nymph (Jul 29, 2013)

Yeah the plain personalities are a bit disappointing. I hope that in future AC games the developers will realize we want more dialogue choices and overall personality from villagers. :/

I'm also a bit annoyed that theres not more space for patterns and designs....considering NL is the game that introduced QR codes...you'd think we'd get a pattern storage upgrade..or at least be able to store extra patterns with Sable?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 29, 2013)

It rained really hard in my town and they weren't watered... :/


----------



## Mao (Jul 29, 2013)

Nymph said:


> Yeah the plain personalities are a bit disappointing. I hope that in future AC games the developers will realize we want more dialogue choices and overall personality from villagers. :/
> 
> I'm also a bit annoyed that theres not more space for patterns and designs....considering NL is the game that introduced QR codes...you'd think we'd get a pattern storage upgrade..or at least be able to store extra patterns with Sable?



Talk to Mable (or the one who isn't behind the sewing machine) and you can store patterns with her ^^


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jul 29, 2013)

ShinyYoshi said:


> It rained really hard in my town and they weren't watered... :/



Weird. Perhaps the rain only has an effect on unwilted flowers. One thing I know I've noticed is that there are no wilted flowers the day after it has rained.


----------



## Yokie (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm still getting these damn errors from time to time and nothing I've tried seem to work.

This is the only game I've had such a problem.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 29, 2013)

Such little dialogue!


----------



## Lellyna (Jul 29, 2013)

I get fed up with my villagers placing flowers in my breeding areas and silver slingshots in every balloon I see.Not to mention I hate looking at it and I hate how grass dies but hey it did in every animal crossing game.


----------



## Beanie (Jul 29, 2013)

I think the whole space thing is pretty bad in general. So a villager can move in so close to the river you don't have room to plant more than one flower but I can't build a bridge NEAR my house? Okay :T


----------



## Ade4265 (Jul 29, 2013)

Not being able to customize wallpaper/flooring to match customized furniture.


----------



## georgeshair (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't change my mayor's name. What's that all about? In real life, I could change my name if I wanted to.


----------



## BCBoo (Jul 30, 2013)

The fact that my Re-Tail is on the other side of my village, that's a real pain when I've come back from the island and want to sell my goodies. But it's too late for me to reset now, I'm not loosing all this effort.

The long speeches from certain characters every time I talk to them annoys me. Yes I've borrowed equipment every day since I started playing, you don't need to introduce yourself every time strange gyroid thing.

I also wish I could give more than one lucky ticket at a time, I don't want to hear the sales speech 10 seconds after I've just heard it.

And having to water my plants every day, even after a storm. There's one section of my village which is completely over grown with panseys that my villagers started. I don't mind it being there but the watering is a pain. It's better now I've got the silver watering can but still.


----------



## temtaro (Jul 30, 2013)

I want something like the wild world version when we push 2 animals together and they'll talk right away - not happen much here / now/
and I also miss the trick to get neighbour furniture by giving them unwanted items to replace it. . . sometimes their furnitures just gone- not even sell in retail >.<


----------



## Isabella (Jul 30, 2013)

temtaro said:


> I want something like the wild world version when we push 2 animals together and they'll talk right away - not happen much here / now/
> and I also miss the trick to get neighbour furniture by giving them unwanted items to replace it. . . sometimes their furnitures just gone- not even sell in retail >.<


totally agree! they just run into each other and don't talk at all


----------



## Paint (Jul 30, 2013)

When a villager that you hate tells you that they're thinking about moving. So, naturally, you're gonna say something along the lines of 'Good luck' or 'Aww, I'll miss you'. Yet, they throw that right back at your face and say 'Oh no, wait! I don't think we've had enough time to become friends, I think I'll stay.'. Drives me crazy.


----------



## BronzeElf (Jul 30, 2013)

Even with the pattern storage... MOAR PATTERN STORAGE IN THE MAIN INVENTORY O-o


----------



## Joey (Jul 30, 2013)

When villagers say they are going to move but then they decide to stay. Ugh, I hate when that happens.


----------



## jenikinz (Jul 30, 2013)

what Joey just said...and

why do villagers run up to me with something to say at the exact moment I start a conversation with another villager?  BY the time I speed through the conversation they have walked away...happens to me 99% of the time lately


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jul 30, 2013)

Slow Public works project suggestions :/ im slowly getting there but its still like one suggestion every 5 days


----------



## Robert Plant (Jul 30, 2013)

Developement Permit tips.

how do you water flowers without a watering can!? with telepathy!?


----------



## Sakura0901 (Jul 30, 2013)

Robert Plant said:


> Developement Permit tips.
> 
> how do you water flowers without a watering can!? with telepathy!?



Obviously ;D


----------



## Bouge (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm sure someone has mentioned this before, but...

The Public Town Projects. After you put down enough of them, you start to see a lack of variety. Villagers don't mention them very often if you're itching for some new ones, either. I also wish custom placement was allowed (over 1/2 tiles, etc; I know this is asking too much)

The grass deteriorating is a bit annoying.


----------



## Astrid (Jul 30, 2013)

The grass. Wish it grew back faster. Doesn't seem to at all, honestly.


----------



## Bouge (Jul 30, 2013)

It takes a very long time, sadly. Not as long as CF, but still a pain. I suggest putting tons of flowers from the island mini-games around the dirt tracks, or even planting a tree.


----------



## Tiramisu (Jul 30, 2013)

Why can we not move our houses without completely destroying them and the character that lives in them? Argh.

I'm having regrets as to where I've placed the Mayor's house...I see an impending reset o'er the horizon.


----------



## kyubey (Jul 30, 2013)

God, this game is my favorite game up to date, but urg..

Villagers moving in really horrible spots. Why can't they have predesignated spots like in Wild World? It'd make paths and such a lot easier. ;n; 

Not being able to place bushes next to houses/public works projects. Also the fact that bushes die so straight lines are impossible.


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Jul 30, 2013)

Lol I love this game to death, I play it every day, but I definitely have more than one.

I hate mosquitoes, and the awful buzzing noise they make....I also hate when I'm trying to pick something up from the ground and accidentally kick away part of my path. Hm.. and how you can't drop things on paths. I hit a balloon today and it fell on a path and disappeared. My character even made a gesture like she knew she was screwed lol.

Another is how Isabelle tells me "can't put that there!" almost EVERYWHERE I want to place things. I end up putting them in spots that don't make sense because theres a rock in the way! Removing the rock? What a concept! Can't do that! Tree 40 ft away? Forget it!

Last thing is when I go to the island and feel like playing with others via club tortimer (barely ever), and you get that annoying person that runs around chopping down every tree, digging up the stumps and running past the bugs and fish you are trying to catch. Oh and don't forget the one who goes and chats with Leilani so you can't leave without flicking the wifi switch and losing everything. Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## mooferz (Jul 30, 2013)

ROCKS. I hate when one badly positioned rock totally ruins pathway/plant/PWP placement. I wish there were decorative rocks as a PWP instead. I also don't like how you can't lay patterns down in front of doorways.

Aaaand of course, house placement. Villagers 90% of the time pick the dumbest spots, it's pretty aggravating.


----------



## Gana (Jul 30, 2013)

What really gets on my nerves is the bloody gras -.- I want to have a really nice and green town but the gras just disappears and never comes back even with flowers and trees around the spot.
And I just can agree to the rocks. They seem to be always in the way and u can't say from the beginning where they will be. Why not make everything removable? Would make everything so much easier.


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 31, 2013)

The one thing that really bothers me is the restrictions when going to customize your town. Rocks get in the way of paths and PWPs, Villagers can move in wherever they please (although I've been rather lucky, but I feel bad for others who aren't so fortunate), and when Isabelle tells me I can't build a PWP in a certain spot. They should display something when you go to create a PWP, and it shows up green when you can build it and red when you've picked a bad spot.


----------



## oath2order (Jul 31, 2013)

hijessicarose said:


> The one thing that really bothers me is the restrictions when going to customize your town. Rocks get in the way of paths and PWPs, Villagers can move in wherever they please (although I've been rather lucky, but I feel bad for others who aren't so fortunate), and when Isabelle tells me I can't build a PWP in a certain spot. They should display something when you go to create a PWP, and it shows up green when you can build it and red when you've picked a bad spot.



I've gotta defend Nintendo on this. It's the first game of customization. There are a few kinks to work out


----------



## BCBoo (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm kind of annoyed that I've got all the fossils in my museum when I've only had the game for a month and a bit. I still take the fossils I dig up to Blathers because they are worth more once they've been identified (or I think they are, correct me if I'm wrong) but it seems like such a waste of time. I really enjoyed fossil hunt but now its a bit meh.


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 31, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I've gotta defend Nintendo on this. It's the first game of customization. There are a few kinks to work out



Yeah I completely understand that. They've done a beautiful job with most aspects of the game, and it's not gonna be perfect, but I'm just sharing what bothers me ^_^.


----------



## mac6288 (Jul 31, 2013)

i wish i cound bring gold and silver tools to  the island or upgrade the rental tools after you obtain them in town, cause after getting every fish and bug for the gold stuff you cant use it for the treasure trove of beetles and sharks at the island  other than that, mosquitos, villager and rock placement this is an amazing game!


----------



## latenightcctv (Jul 31, 2013)

I wish I could place public works more like placing furniture in the Sims. It's annoying wandering around aimlessly looking for a spot, and even more so when Isabelle says it can't go where you want it.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 31, 2013)

Lemons said:


> Not enough pattern space. I shouldn't have to create another character just for those extra patterns! Of course that problem didn't come from NL, but it's the only thing that TRULY annoys me.
> 
> ...that and grass wear, I guess.



This... With Public Works, space really gets used up and it'd be nice not to have extra houses or if you want to, not have to be something made urgently. 

Besides that, Villagers being able to move anywhere. I mean, it's nice to the fixed plots, but I wish you could either pay to move them or set down villager plots yourself so they can only move there.


----------



## intropella (Jul 31, 2013)

When they are death spots in my town. (Planting bushes)
+ the spaces need to create a public work space.. The developer should have made a grid, and have green and red colors indicating if it's okay or not. It would make my life so much easier.


----------



## Fintogive (Aug 10, 2013)

Lets see now.. im sure most of what i have to say has already been said but anyways...

1.  neighbors houses.
they always seem to park right where you don't want them. a good example is to close or in front of your house or bridges...they should have made it where you can chose or they have a reserved spot
(i send trash to the ones that invade my property in hopes that they will leave)

2. wifi.
there are alot of issue with wifi...  the one good thing about wifi if you can duplicate any items with a glitch. 

3. reading and tossing mail.
so if you order alot furniture or stuff from the HHA. you have to read every letter before you can toss it. (when it saids the same thing over and over)  and you cant toss mail in the house or wile the mail box is open.

4. The singing on the way to the island.
this was really annoying till i found out if you keep pressing A (10 times or so) he will stop singing. 
(thank goodness)

5. HHA showcase furniture limit
why is there a 5 item limit per day?  you have 10 slots for mail...  very annoying...

6. carrying item limit
previous game only had 15 spaces.  new leaf includes 16 spaces.  why???  why only one extra space?!?
in my opinion there should have been 20 spaces at least...

7. blathers (assessing fossil's)
i can't tell you how may times ive accidentally click on (make a donation)  then blathers drones on about you currently don't have anything we can except at the moment.  in previous games he would except fossil's if you click make a donation.

8. public projects (placing objects space limits)
when ever you try to place something  where you want its either to close  to something  when there's plenty of space!  there shouldn't be a limit on spacing.  you should be able to place your objects anywhere you want.

9.  public projects 2  (one project per day limit)
you should be able to build/destroy  more than one project per day.

10. public project 3  (getting new projects request)
takes way to long for sugjection for projects to come in from neighbors.

11.  gracie's fashion checks.
if you dont have a guide or the right close this can be a very tedious challenge to complete. making it really hard to get the final shop upgrade.

12.  gracie's scary shop prices
i know shes supost to have one of a kind priceless furniture but really,  250,000 for a blue spotted bed!? 6745 for glasses? no.. just no...

13. constant tripping on some occasion.
so i know king tuts mask is cursed and on occasion you can get bad luck.  but its pretty random and can be annoying especially if the bees are chasing you.


14.  Closing a town map (when you first play the game)
so you only get 4 choices.  at least thats what the game wants you to think.  every map i saw i didnt like so if you keep restarting the game you will eventually find what your looking for.  (took me an hour of restarting to get the river where i wanted it on my town)  they should have make it when you keep (saying no this isnt it)  it keeps refreshing the maps tilll you get what you are wanting.

15. troublesome neighbors (Isabelle option)
if you talk to Isabelle at the front desk you will see an option for troublesome neighbors.  wanna guess what it does?  if used  issabelle will tell the neighbor to basically change there word lingo or clothing  appearance towards you.  thats it.  personally i think it should have been used for kicking cruddy neighbors out of your town.

16. dream suite (items in other dream towns)
ok so if you have tried some one elses town out you will noticed you cant take any items in there town back to your town. witch it understandable.  but its like.  you see this?   WELL you can't have it ha ha!  *troll face*

17. spaces for tools.
havng to swap out items for tool or the other way around is frustrating.  the tools should have there own spot.

18. to much talking.
i think my B button has worn out from all the pressing to speed up the text..   they needed to make it either faster or when you press B 2 times it makes it finish the paragraph instantly.

19. item repeats in shop. (items and fortune coockies cloths)
im tired of waiting for an item i know can be bought at the store but it never shows up.  example. ive been hoping to get a city scape wall (for 2 months) with can be bought at the nooklings shop for around 2000 bells.  ive yet to come crossed it though...  the same goes for the fortune cookie special items. i once got five coins in one week...

20.  TT emporium (not enough merchandise)
so when i got the final upgrade for the shop  its now 3 story's tall. but from the previous store.  you only get 2 extra items to buy in the furniture department  and no extra wall or carpeting...  personally i think there should have been 8 spots for furniture 3 spots for hanging furniture and 6 wall/carpets (17 total)  instead of 11 total.


21. screen shot quality
if you hold L and R you can take a screen shot in the game and save it to your SD card. cool right?  well the Jpg image quality sucks!  why did they make the quality of the images so bad??  i have a homebrew game  on a DS flash kart that allows PNG full quality screen shots in the game i play so  dont tell me the 3ds isnt strong enough to take a good screen shot...

22. space for holding all your junk.
i know that there is double the space from previous  games but it still isnt enough with all the "not for sale* items.  the 3ds card can hold up to 8gb of rom data so they should have made it even bigger to hold it all.

23. saharah's special "not for sale" carpet/wallpaper
 so if you pay saharah 3000 bells she will redecorate the main room in your house.
on occasion she will give you a carpet or wall paper that you cant get in stores.  the problem is this doesnt happen much. and most of the time you get common decor.  it took me 6 hours or resetting my game to get a rare wall paper i wanted to compete my lunar themed room...

24. not enough space for custom designs
there should have been 15 or 20 spaces for custom designs.  fortunately you can swap out deigns using the QR codes.

25. bell cost.
if your looking to complete your house and get the best score possible. (when you get to the theme challange)  its pretty much impossible unless you breath animal crossing.  thankfully there is an infinite bell glitch but it can only be done on wifi.


26. Redd's fake art
3 out of 4 of his art in the gallery is fake. only one of them is real. so if you dont look at a guide to tell the difference between the fakes and real art you will find yourself screaming at the 3ds cause blather said its fake.  on top of that you cant get rid of the fake art with out paying for its disposal.  (in previous games you could get 10 bells for fakes) so make sure you check the guide to spot fakes before you buy the art from redd.

27. island tools
when you get the silver or gold tools in your town the island tools should automatically upgrade instead of being stuck with the standard equipment.

28. rocks
you cant build on or near rocks move rock or destroy rocks.  this is annoying for public projects.

29.  custom design (where are the shorts and pants?)
yeah, every thing is customizable except the pants.  they should have added an option for custom pants.

30. constant rain!
why is it always raining in this game?  not that i dont mind rain but too much rain sucks.


well i think thats pretty much it.  i know some of these are nitpicking the game but i wanted to get everything i could think of on this fourm lol.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2013)

Villagers ask for the most ridiculous of things. Savanah asked for a saw shark. Seriously? I wish they could do it themselves


----------



## Wolfy_Pup (Aug 10, 2013)

i wish for an easy way to make money


----------



## Mint (Aug 10, 2013)

Wolfy_Pup said:


> i wish for an easy way to make money



Catch beetles and sharks on the island at night. Easy 300,000 bells every time.


----------



## jmeleigh23 (Aug 10, 2013)

Definitely not enough pattern space. Wish more was unlockable or something, that would be sweet. Also hate how long it takes to get the golden tools!


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 10, 2013)

Bigger projects should take 3 days to build, like a fountain or a windmill.
Something like a custom design sign should take 2 hours.

The speech bubbles disappear in 5 seconds. It should be 15, so you wouldn't miss anything when going in buildings.

The 9PM music.


----------



## BellGreen (Aug 10, 2013)

The 7PM music makes me feel like I'm being followed by an annoying person, so definitely that.

Sharks are really sensitive. I'm SURE I pressed A right when the shark bit and it swam away...


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 10, 2013)

Compared to City Folk, this is a huge upgrade and there's so much I love, there's only one thing I hate.
WHY CAN'T I CONTROL WHERE THE VILLAGERS MOVE?!


----------



## idiotcurl (Aug 11, 2013)

Two words - grass deterioration.


----------



## Touko (Aug 11, 2013)

Not enough pattern storage.
Do they really think we won't go that crazy with the QR machine?
I hate making more characters because I don't have space in my town. (Reserving for PWP)


----------



## locker (Aug 11, 2013)

Lunatic said:


> The constant errors when playing online. Is it too much to ask to play online?
> 
> Another one would be animals suggesting PWP's. I wish there were another way of unlocking PWP's... These lazy *** villagers of mine have only suggested a couple things. And they're all undesirable ( In my opinion. )


 yeah they could at least suggest more


----------



## Patchwork (Aug 11, 2013)

Showing a grid placement for when you stand still when building a PWP would of been a nice feature and would of made life a lot easier for figuring out where you can and cannot place, plus it would of also cut out a lot of talking to isabelle to make sure if you were happy with the placement.


----------



## Cobby (Aug 11, 2013)

It's 3 thing really:


Patterns only reading off what's on you and not what is stored with Mable. My entire pattern inventory on me is taken up by path patterns and I can't create and handle any new patterns unless I want to ruin my paths; and I really don't what to create another character just to store patterns.
Why do the balloons only carry balloon furniture now? They've gone from presents of wonderment... to nuisances. I looked forward to see what would be in the next present... but now its 'Oh goodie, more Retail trash'.

Project placement and their extra one tile radius, I can understand that its there to stop people trapping themselves in with projects, but why couldn't they at least let that radius overlap with each other? You can still walk around them and the only thing you'd be able to place around them would be flowers and patterns.

Then theres Grass Deterioration, but everyone knows how much thats hated. A good idea to make dirt paths, but with little to no control, makes it a terrible one.


----------



## Imbri (Aug 11, 2013)

I love the fact that I can plant bushes, so lining paths with them is nice, but I dislike that the game won't let you plant bushes/trees right up against a building, cliff, fence. Also, dead spots that occur in a hedge I'm making. I would have loved to have hedges lining all the paths, keeping villagers there, and maybe a gate option that I could use to get to open space for flowers, orchards, what-have-you.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 11, 2013)

Patterns should sound like the stone when you walk over them. It sounds weird having a path that sounds like grass or dirt.

Or, you could 'choose' how they sounded like when you walk over them when you design a pattern.


----------



## mon-chou-crossing (Aug 11, 2013)

idiotcurl said:


> Two words - grass deterioration.



Same here. I think it's the most annoying thing ever.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Aug 11, 2013)

A lot of people complain about the villager move in spot thing. Which I agree is annoying. But they added this feature in the game so that you WON'T have a villager stuck forever in a spot where you want a PWP. Like I wanted to build my lighthouse on the coast, but unfortunately Spork was there. So I waited forever (I mean I just built this this thing) for him to move. But imagine if even after he moved and I wanted my lighthouse there Isabelle would say "Sorry, you can't build the lighthouse there, an new resident should be moving in soon!" I see where the creators didn't want this to go wrong. (But there's seriously no excuse for the rocks)

And the patterns thing: I think it's awesome that you don't have to make your own paths anymore. But would it kill anyone if the made a rotator so we didn't have make so many characters?


----------



## not-fun (Aug 11, 2013)

grasswear.


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Aug 11, 2013)

I realy dislike that you can snagging flowers from the island games and how easy it is to make bells


----------



## TeddysMama711 (Aug 11, 2013)

Rosalie1991 said:


> I realy dislike that you can snagging flowers from the island games and how easy it is to make bells




Why do you dislike that? You aren't forced to pick up flowers lol, I personally love it I need lots of flowers for my town ^_^


----------



## Twilight Sparkle (Aug 11, 2013)

That Egbert is right in front of my house <.>


----------



## hancat8971 (Aug 11, 2013)

the noise of the cindicas and mosquitoes you have to scare the cindicas but you cant do anything for the mosquitoes oh and probaly grass ware but apart from that the games good


----------



## LillyKay (Aug 11, 2013)

Grass wearing away very easily
Animals telling me I look tired... go away. I am expected to work from 9-5 and have an hour's lunch break. Over an hour on my 3DS won't kill me! Usually I ignore and continue playing anyway


----------



## Rosalie1991 (Aug 13, 2013)

@teddysmama711:because in past games you must work hard for youre flowers, and i loved to watch at flower covered towns. Now is this the stereo type of town - i dont want to attack someone - everyone can play the game as he want, but this is just a feature i dont like.


----------



## Brackets (Aug 13, 2013)

The only thing that bothers me are the watered-down personalities


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 13, 2013)

Another thing that bothers me (and I've noticed this but never said anything) is the horrible layout for main street. Why is Club LOL where it is? Same goes for the fortune telling shop. Plus, why don't these stores have any sort of upgrade? The Nooklings and Garden Shop upgrade, but what about the Able Sisters? COME ON MAN.

Also, why isn't there any drama between Labelle and Gracie? Like, Labelle used to work for Gracie, and now she's somewhat successful on her own. Doesn't that cause anything between those two?? UGH. 

So that's it...


----------



## Topsy (Aug 13, 2013)

The fact you can't stack fruit while in your locker... Oh, and when you enter a building, it puts your tool away, but not into inventory...


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 13, 2013)

Topsy said:


> The fact you can't stack fruit while in your locker... Oh, and when you enter a building, it puts your tool away, but not into inventory...



Well what if your inventory is full? Then you can't go into a building? :/


----------



## BitterCoffee (Aug 13, 2013)

That we can only have 10 villagers  Its so hard to pick just 10 D:


----------



## Chris (Aug 13, 2013)

Nothing annoys me about this game. I'm completely happy with it.


----------



## Roselia (Aug 13, 2013)

only thing that bugs me is the design slots; 10 per character is so restricting!
especially since paths are much more popular in NL ><


----------



## Pichu (Aug 13, 2013)

Nothing actually! c:


----------



## Blackfirm (Aug 13, 2013)

Roselia said:


> only thing that bugs me is the design slots; 10 per character is so restricting!
> especially since paths are much more popular in NL ><



This! SO much. 
It's a little frustrating that there are only so many slots per character, and that you have to make another character if you want more slots ><n


----------



## MisstreneDelta (Aug 13, 2013)

Personally, for me, it's definitely the grass deterioration. While some players may find it really "neat" or "cool" to have, I on the other hand, despise it. I hate seeing very beautiful colored grass go. It seems to me that at times, some of the grass may try to come back after a while, but it still does not help the fact that a whole lot of dirt patches are still everywhere. Personally, I don't like seeing the color of dirt. While people may say "Just use paths to clear it up" I on the other hand, know just how hard it is to cover just ONE single area with paths, let alone the WHOLE town. Then you have to worry about villagers moving in if you don't know about the "reset their move" cheat. Since I already have 4 players, I cannot do so, making it pretty much a worthless effort. I guess this is just Nintendo's way of making it more a "real life" experience, though technically speaking, no matter how much people run irl, the grass would NEVER leave the Earth unless big foot comes running your way. Yes, it may wear, but never leave. If that were the case the whole Earth would be nothing but dirt.

I am not sure about some people, but I really miss the old days when you could just run in your town without having to have worry of grass dissolving to add to your list of things to do. Oh well.


----------



## Mya (Aug 13, 2013)

You have to pass 4 Gracie Tests! Thats horrible! Annoying! Well the thing I hate about this game (annoying) is all the glitches, I experienced so much to be honest!


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 13, 2013)

Mya said:


> You have to pass 4 Gracie Tests! Thats horrible! Annoying! Well the thing I hate about this game (annoying) is all the glitches, I experienced so much to be honest!



Glitches? Explain..


----------



## Mya (Aug 13, 2013)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Glitches? Explain..


Such as accidentally wall glitches, etc.


----------



## BCBoo (Aug 14, 2013)

Now that I've been playing it for a while the only thing that consistently annoys me is watering the flowers every day (it pays off though, I've got 3 jacob's ladders now). There's one area of my village that is where a lot of the animals walk and it is covered in pansies, I keep pulling them up but the villagers keep replanting them. I considered putting a PWP there to take up space but it's become a bit of a meeting point for everyone and I like ear wigging on their conversations there. But I hate watering all those flowers.


----------



## Sleepy (Aug 14, 2013)

BCBoo said:


> Now that I've been playing it for a while the only thing that consistently annoys me is watering the flowers every day (it pays off though, I've got 3 jacob's ladders now). There's one area of my village that is where a lot of the animals walk and it is covered in pansies, I keep pulling them up but the villagers keep replanting them. I considered putting a PWP there to take up space but it's become a bit of a meeting point for everyone and I like ear wigging on their conversations there. But I hate watering all those flowers.



Perhaps putting down a large path or patio design there could help. It would keep it a central meeting point without the pansies!


----------



## BCBoo (Aug 14, 2013)

Sleepy said:


> Perhaps putting down a large path or patio design there could help. It would keep it a central meeting point without the pansies!



I'm really not a fan of paths, I'll just have to keep fighting a never ending battle with the residents


----------



## $$$$moneymoney$$$$ (Aug 14, 2013)

long dialouge and grass wear for sure
you can't save on the island
why would they even do that? makes no sense at all
you can't make QR codes for skirts/pants, terrible because i hate 80% of the skirts/pants that shows in able sisters
shaking fruit off a tree near a path with flowers, one or all of the fruit disappears, there's no warning and you can't even pick fruit from the ground
and this is just nitpicking but i don't like the square grass
i wish i had circles


----------



## Leanne (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't like it how neighbors can send you letters without sending them one first. Sometimes I just order a lot of stuff from the catalog and I don't get it all because their letters get in the way.

I also don't like it how neighbors can plant flowers near other flowers of the same type now. This makes the hybrids creation process a little bit more difficult, and if you already have a lot of flowers, they keep on planting them and your whole town is flooded with flowers. I love flowers, but what the villagers do is a bit too much hahaha.

Also, it looks like villagers want to hang out at their house (or mine) a lot more frequently now. I usually don't mind this if they want to hang out "right" now, but if they tell me to hang out in 40 minutes or more there's a high chance I will forget or that I will stop playing for a bit.

Another thing is that villagers can move in wherever while destroying your trees, flowers, and paths. Paths aren't a big problem (in my case), but if they destroy my hybrids which I treat like my babies I'd probably find a way to "bully" them until they leave.

ACNL seems to have many flaws but I love it anyway ^^.


----------



## tigereyes86 (Aug 14, 2013)

Grass wear.
Villagers plopping anywhere.
Grass wear.
Grass not growing back quickly enough.
Grass wear.
Rooney walking in my flower beds.
And once more in case you missed it: Grass wear.


----------



## georgeshair (Aug 14, 2013)

Klaus walks through my flower beds all the time. I've held entire conversations with him up to his waist in pansies!


----------



## Bluetwoen (Aug 14, 2013)

I would say grass wear, but I'm not going to since I'm trying to make dirt paths in my town.
Instead I'm going to say repaying your loan, why can't you just use the money you have in the bank to pay directly? It's so unneccesary to have to withdraw money just to pay your loan, when the loan paying is in the ATM. >_>


----------



## Violit (Aug 14, 2013)

Grass wear is the bane of my existance asdfghjkl 
Animals need to stop moving out and when they move in cover the dirt pages from the grass wear ;w;


----------



## SugarPea (Aug 14, 2013)

Either the fact that every single freaking time you dig something up, there has to be a little cutscene (talking lots of bamboo seeds here) or that villagers can put houses wherever they damn well please.


----------



## Azzurro (Aug 14, 2013)

Grass wear and lack of variety in the dialogue. I want my villagers personalities to be stronger, not weaker. ._. Now, ACPG villager personalities, _those_ were the best. Omg.


----------



## Absentia (Aug 14, 2013)

No one has mentioned the fact that they made this great system with the qr codes, but they restricted the hell out of their use?

Before I realized I couldn't use QR codes on my custom sign PWP I got this super cute sign to point to my orchard, wasted an entire day waiting for the stupid sign to be made, only to be told NO, SCREW YOU" with a nice subtly greyed out square over the pattern I wanted to use.

I finally broke down and had to make my own version of the design, which is nowhere near s nice as the one I found 

also:
- not being able to kick out villagers, or make them miserable enough to leave (ignoring or being   mean to them should alter some kind of percentage chance of them wanting to move out, sine they notice that you're being mean when you hit them, etc)
- spaces needed for PWPs
- ordering limit for HHS 
- Only getting mail 2 times a day
- watered down characters (I actually miss Blather's blathering)
- not being able to put anything on top of patterns/items disappearing if it drops on a pattern.
- not being able to do mayor things before or after a timed event.
- not having a place to dump trash until you can buy a trash can or get one as a PWP
- not enough storage places to access your stuff and having to run back and forth 
- why cant re-tail have a atm, or even the nook's shop after the third or final upgrade?
- villagers that are sick for sometimes three days at a time
- only two design options for the police station
- NOT BEING ABLE TO PLANT FLOWERS ON THE CLIFF ON MAIN STREET - it's like the perfect place to make pretty with flowers, but NO
- to short a time limit before your Dream Address gets deleted, sometimes I want to revamp my entire town before an update, but I still want people to be able to visit a nice version of it.

Don't get me wrong, I do love this game, and I am totally addicted to it, but there is so much room for improvement and some common sense things that the devs could have put in that just seem like common sense.


----------



## Ziggle5 (Aug 14, 2013)

Permanent PWPs.
Having to demolish PWPs if you want to move them.
Can't move houses.
Can't choose where villagers move (unless you use the cheat but that's really inconvenient).
A random 10th villager just moved into my town I don't even have campsite 0_o.
Can't build PWPs close to other things even though there's enough space, sometimes if you demolish one you can't even put it back in the same place even though there's the same amount of space.
Not enough customization. You should be able to choose which fruit, grass style, how many ponds and other things.
Not enough storage space for items as well as patterns.
No gyroid storage.
I'd wish there was extra storage for non orderable items. I've got some I want to use later and I can't sell them and order them so they just take up space.
QR codes don't show up in dream towns.
Can't edit QR codes. I get they want to give people credit for their work, but can't they say who it was originally by and let people alter them.
Can't visit museums in dream towns. I know some people just use them for storage but they could make it optional.
Only one ordinance at a time. I want beautiful town but I need night owl coz I play late at night.
Can't grow foreign perfect fruit.
Can't move bushes.
Can't trade money with people easily. I traded 7m and had to put it all on the ground and they had to pick it all up and bank it, really annoying. If someones in your town or you're in their town you should be able to transfer between bank accounts.
If villagers move out, they can't move back in until I think 16 more villagers have moved out and then they don't remember you.
Leif should sell grass seeds to regrow grass fast.
Can't get rid of rooms in houses or make them smaller.

I couldn't choose just one thing lol.


----------



## keybug55 (Aug 15, 2013)

K.K. Adventure is called K.K. Hollywood in Japan

BUT. THEY. NEVER. CHANGED. THE. ALBUM. ART.

Sorry if it just sounds like slight nitpicking, but for some reason I can't stand this.


----------



## Gandalf (Aug 15, 2013)

Villagers that PLANT FLOWERS IN MY SPECIES SPECIFIC FLOWER BEDS.

Not a big deal though, still keep the beautiful town ordinance active


----------



## georgeshair (Aug 15, 2013)

One thing that annoys me is the impatient look on my mayor's face when I look in her pockets. And why does she have to look as if she's tapping her foot? What's the rush?


----------



## Roselia (Aug 15, 2013)

georgeshair said:


> One thing that annoys me is the impatient look on my mayor's face when I look in her pockets. And why does she have to look as if she's tapping her foot? What's the rush?


it looks like they're just thinking to me


----------

